# Lesertest: Drei Cooltek C2 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Juni 2014)

Testet und behaltet eines von drei Cooltek C2 in Schwarz!

*Cooltek C2 (schwarze Variante):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Cooltek)

Beim Cooltek C2 handelt es sich um ein kompaktes Gehäuse mit den  Abmessungen 200 x 262 x 224 Millimetern (B x H x T), die Standfüße heben  die Höhe um 8 Millimeter an. Der Aluminiumquader nimmt Hauptplatinen im  Format Mini-ITX und zum Teil auch Micro-ATX (bis 244 x 214 mm) auf. Im  Cooltek C2 lassen sich bis zu 8 Zentimeter hohe Prozessorkühler und bis  zu 22 Zentimeter lange Grafikkarten installieren. Zur Belüftung lässt  sich an der Unterseite ein Ventilator der Größe 120/140 mm installieren.  Abhängig vom verbauten Mainboard und der Belüftung lassen sich ein oder  mehrere Datenspeicher im Format 2,5 oder 3,5 Zoll befestigen. Das  seitlich an der Außenseite angebrachte Anschlussfeld stellt 2 x USB 3.0,  1 x Stereo-Out und 1 x Mic-In zur Verfügung. Das C2 ist nur eines von  vielen Gehäusen, die unter dem Label "Cooltek - powered by Jonsbo"  laufen. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Cooltek.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Cooltek die  Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Cooltek-Gehäuse zu testen.    Bitte beachtet, dass die Testmuster in einer Verpackung ausgeliefert werden, deren Design sich bis zum regulären Erscheinungstermin noch ändern wird. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet          einen  Test eines Gehäuses von Cooltek verfassen? Dann  bewerbt    euch    in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was    genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut  als        Lesertester  eignet.    Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen  und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind     natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und     gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst      (kostenlos)    registrieren. (Mehr Bilder des schwarzen Cooltek C2 gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und      endet voraussichtlich am 13.07.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der    vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen    müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält    sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den    Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der  Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand    beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von    anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, dem 10.06.2014, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooltek C2 - jetzt für den Lesertest vor dem Launch bewerben!*

Joa, hätte ich Lust zu, ich erfülle alle Bedingungen und sofern das Gehäuse M-ATX ist wie es auch aussieht, dann hätte ich alles benötigte da 

Phenom X4 945, Asus M5A78M LE + 8 GB Ram, dazu ein paar Festplatten, mit den 5 Temperatursensoren meiner NZXT Sentry könnte ich genaue Temperaturwerte messen, alles andere habe ich hier liegen. 

Warum ich der Ideale Gehäusetester bin? Ich habe ziemlich viele Gehäuse, hab mir gerade das H440 bestellt und will dazu auch ein Review verfassen, dadurch kann ich mich da schonmal einarbeiten. Zudem möchte ich hier wesentlich mehr im Forum machen, mein erster Versuch war das Review der Lightning, demnächst möchte ich auch noch ein Netzteilreview hier für das Forum schreiben.

Ich habe momentan einfach Spaß und Zeit für solche Aktionen und bin daher an sowas interessiert  
Hardware habe ich hier mehr als genug liegen, sowie verschiedene Lüfter, eine Digitalkamera die vernünftig ist, Bilder könnte ich daher in Massen machen 

Daher sind eigentlich alle vorraussetzungen für einen guten Hardwaretest gegeben 

Letztendlich hängt es dann doch an mir aber ich trau mir das auf jeden Fall zu.

Gruß


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooltek C2 - jetzt für den Lesertest vor dem Launch bewerben!*

Na dann mal wieder Hallo 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den Test eines Cooltek C2.
Darin sehe ich den guten Ansatz, seine Tauglichkeit als HTPC Gehäuse neben dem Fernseher zu prüfen.

Behaupten müsste sich das C2 gegen einen schweren Gegner: Das LianLi Q12.
Dabei sollen Temperaturen und Lautstärken im Testsystem verglichen werden.

Das einzubauende Testsystem ist dabei aktuelle HTPC Hardware in Form von:
AMD A10-7850k
Alpenföhn Silvretta
Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+
8GB DDR3 2400Mhz 
SSD und HDD

Getestet werden soll das Gehäuse mit exakt der gleichen Hardware. 
Nur das Netzteil müsste im C2 ein Seasonic M12-II sein, da das SFX-Netzteil im Q12 nicht ins C2 passt.

Außerdem soll ein Test mit der Kompaktwakü meines alten Lesertests (Link) folgen.
Einfach weil die Möglichkeit im Cooltek C2 besteht, diese im Boden einzubauen.

Sonstige Kriterien sind natürlich Lieferumfang, Verarbeitungsqualität und der Einbau von Hardware.

Ich würde mich freuen, wieder einen Test verfassen zu dürfen.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooltek C2 - jetzt für den Lesertest vor dem Launch bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich auf PCGH schon ein paar Jahre als Leser unterwegs bin, habe ich mich nun doch einmal angemeldet, um mich als Gehäusetester zu bewerben.
Das Thema mITX beschäftigt mich schon seit längerer Zeit und ich besitze seit knapp drei Jahren auch ein mITX-System, basierend auf einem LianLi Q11, mit dem ich das Cooltek C2 auch vergleichen würde.

Mit meiner vorhandenen HW könnte ich sowohl ein kleines Einsteiger-Gaming-System auf mITX-Basis als auch einen Wohnzimmer-PC auf mATX-Basis realisieren. Daneben sind auch ausreichend HDDs vorhanden, um die Server-Qualitäten zu testen.

Als Referenz verlinke ich hier einfach mal meine mITX-Systemvorstellung auf silenthardware.de: Gaming-PC im mITX-Format - Silenthardware & Dirkvader Forum
Mit Ausnahme der Bilder vom GPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus stammen alle dort geposteten Photos von mir.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr einem 'Neuling' wie mir die Chance geben würdet, mit einem Gehäusetest aktiv ins Forum einzusteigen!

Viele Grüße
Peter_Shaw

P.S.: Auf shw.de finden sich auch meine anderen Projekte, die ich über die letzten Jahre dort vorgestellt habe: 
- Onkyo-HTPC
- Server
- Casecon


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo! Ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesetest bewerben da ich mich sehr für Gehäuse interessiere und auch generell mal einen Lesertest machen wollte! Ich würde einen ausführlichen Test mit vielen Bildern und Diagrammen anfertigen, da ich Temperatur Sensoren und ein dB Messgerät da habe kann ich das Gehäuse sehr gut testen.Die Vo*r*aus*set*zung erfülle ich natürlich. An Hardware würde ich verbauen :    
Asrock H87M-ITX   
I5-4670K    
8Gb Ram    
Asus GTX 760    
HDD und SSD    
Alpenföhn Panorama    
Und : MSI FM2-A75IA-E53   
A10-7805K   
Ich kann also Intel und Amd  vergleichen. An Fotos wird es auch nicht scheitern, ich hab eine Canon 70D. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich das Gehäuse testen dürfte! 
Grüße an das PCGH Team


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooltek C2 - jetzt für den Lesertest vor dem Launch bewerben!*



> *Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Mittwoch, dem 10.06.2014, um 18 Uhr.*


Korrektur: Gemeint ist natürlich Dienstag, der 10.06., so wie es auch in der News angegeben ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooltek C2 - jetzt für den Lesertest vor dem Launch bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

ich würde mich wieder gerne für einen Lesertest bewerben. Vor einiger Zeit durfte ich schon von Cooltek den Cool Cube testen und auch das K3 Evo war schon bei mir zuhause. Daher würde ich gerne die Entwicklung beschreiben und auch wieder die Möglichkeit der Verbauung einer In- und externen Wasserkühlung. 
HTPC Gehäuse und auch Cubes interessieren mich sehr, weil ich es faszinierend finde, wie soviel Technik auf so wenig Raum Platz finden kann und soll. 

Als Testequipment steht mir folgende Hardware zur Verfügung.
Intel m-ATX System: Pentium G630T (Corsair H60 oder Thermalright AXP 100), ASRock Z77 Pro4-m
AMD ITX System: ASRock E35M1

Beide Systeme teilen sich dann wahlweise diese Komponenten: 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1333, Sapphire HD 7750 1GB, 64GB Crucial RealSSD

Auch gerade bei den momentanen Temperaturen welche hier herschen, bietet sich ein Temperaturstresstest an, da ich eine Dachgeschosswohnung habe und seit geraumer Zeit eine Zimmertemp von druchschnittlich 28°C. Sollten die Messwerte zu niedrig sein, steht mir noch ein heißer AMD Athlon64 X2 4000 zur Verfügung mit genug Abwärme. Außerdem würde ich das Gehäuse gegen das BitFenix Colossus M mATX antreten lassen und die Unterschiede auflisten und veranschaulichen. 

Die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich allesamt und würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooltek C2 - jetzt für den Lesertest vor dem Launch bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- ~Tj@rden~
- eXquisite
- Peter_Shaw.

Die Testphase wurde aufgrund der verspäteten Auswahl bis zum 27.07. verlängert.


----------

